# Pooping while nervous?



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

My baby Quillow poops and pees on the blanket I hold her in each time I hold her. It happend yesterday, today earlier, and twice in the same hour when I brought her out to my family, put her back, brought her back out and she did it again. Is this because she's nervous? Is this normal and should I be worried? Thanks! Just making sure she's healthy!


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

It's completely normal. Babies poop and pee more on you then adults. They have less control over those things.


----------



## dgardner (Jul 9, 2011)

mine poops everytime we pick him up, without fail! my boyfriend jokes and says that he is "JUST THAT COMFORTABLE with us  "


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

It wouldn't be normal if she WASN'T pooping all over everything. :lol: Seriously though. My hedgie is over 2 months old now and she still craps whenever I take her out, even if she isn't nervous. Nervousness can definitely make them go more, but... be prepared to be a poop magnet for the next 3 or 4 years.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

There is a chance you might get pooped on less if you give your hedgie some time to do her business after you wake her up and before picking her up. It works especially well with adult hedgies, I can`t remember the last time either of my girls used me as a toilet.


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

Olympia said:


> There is a chance you might get pooped on less if you give your hedgie some time to do her business after you wake her up and before picking her up. It works especially well with adult hedgies, I can`t remember the last time either of my girls used me as a toilet.


I tried that today and eventually she did go after she ate. But she still pooped one me a little while after I held her. As soon as she started, I put her in her litter pan and she didn't poop again until she used her wheel. The nerves must come out within the poops! :lol:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Like many other animals, hedgehogs can stress poop. I usually see it while visiting the vet's office. Poptart, who has never gone potty on me ever or for that matter in front of me (she's a very secretive hedgehog), suddenly started pooping loose and green stools when we went into the vet's office. It happens to many hedgehogs, they get stressed over the strange smells, the change in their routine, the other nervous animals, and likely even because I'm stressing since we usually are going when something is wrong. I have also had a hedgehog or two that stressed over travel and had stress poops because of it.

If yours is a baby and is at home, I wouldn't think it would be stress poop, but just normal baby behavior. Baby hedgehogs are poop machines. They eat a lot and what goes in must come back out. It gets better in time. Just keep a blanket under your hedgehog so that you don't get soiled and a few tissues at the ready to pick up any stool and life will be good. Also watch the hedgehog's behaviors. Even with babies there is usually a tell that will indicate they are going to go poop. Usually its a tail starting to stick out, or a very active hedgehog who suddenly becomes very quiet to the point of concentrating... Just have a tissue ready to collect and afterwards off you go for more hedgie fun.


----------



## PrincessZebra (Jul 2, 2011)

Kalandra said:


> Just keep a blanket under your hedgehog so that you don't get soiled and a few tissues at the ready to pick up any stool and life will be good. Also watch the hedgehog's behaviors. Even with babies there is usually a tell that will indicate they are going to go poop. Usually its a tail starting to stick out, or a very active hedgehog who suddenly becomes very quiet to the point of concentrating... Just have a tissue ready to collect and afterwards off you go for more hedgie fun.


That's exactly what I've done so far, it's just kinda gross when she pees and I don't see the pee and it drips. :? But I figured she was just a baby doing baby stuff. Thank you!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

When my hedgie was younger and pottied every 5 minutes, I used an absorbent crib liner during play time. I would use it when she was out playing on her own and when I was holding her. It absorbs the pee REALLY well. I got mine for about $15 at Wal-Mart.


----------

